# River Sombrero Holiday Sale!



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

bump...River Sombreros make great snow shades too (just kidding)


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

bump


----------



## jeffvdgo (Dec 5, 2008)

*Last chance - Save $50 on River Sombrero's*

Use the code "Holiday09" good until January 1 for $50 off River Sombreros. Last chance! Visit www.riversombrero.com


----------

